# Is this where your stolen bike went?



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

Tour de theft targets high-end racing bikes - latimes.com


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Fackers


----------



## Naixed (Apr 10, 2012)

ROT IN HELL!


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*and*

keep your Facebook photos private, and don't start and end your Strava / Garmin / MapMyRides from home if you're going to publish the routes to the public :thumbsup:


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Hollywood said:


> keep your Facebook photos private, and don't start and end your Strava / Garmin / MapMyRides from home if you're going to publish the routes to the public :thumbsup:


Good tip. These types of a$$holes just infuriate me 

I am going to change my signature now. No longer listing the types of bikes I own.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

ddimick said:


> Strava has a setting where it won't show your route on the map within a x-foot radius of a location (like your home).


Didn't know that. Will look into that tonight. Thanks.


----------



## ddimick (Aug 9, 2011)

Strava has a setting where it won't show your route on the map within a x-foot radius of a location (like your home).


----------



## TrojanHorse (Jan 13, 2012)

Yep. I use that feature. I have a few of those spots so my entire road is obscured. I think you could figure out I live on that street but...


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

I would like to know what shop they are referring to: "The stolen bikes were delivered to the owner of a Los Angeles cycling shop"


----------



## FastRich (May 11, 2012)

arai_speed said:


> I would like to know what shop they are referring to: "The stolen bikes were delivered to the owner of a Los Angeles cycling shop"


Glad you asked.........

Ahhhh...behold the power of the interweb.

Bike Lane Mid City bike shop, 5165 Venice Blvd. Los Angeles, CA.

Doesn't look like it's been there too long because on Google maps street view it's a different business on the sign but it's the same sign and building as in the news video. I'm a newb so I can't post the link to the LA times ABC7 news story.


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

FastRich said:


> Glad you asked.........
> 
> Ahhhh...behold the power of the interweb.
> 
> ...


Thank you! and here is the link to the video:

http://abclocal.go.com/kabc/video?id=8655774


----------

